# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [Urho3D]ou en est le projet?

## pierre-y

Bonjour  ::): ,

Sauriez vous ou en est Urho3d? J'ai beaucoup de mal a obtenir des infos sur le projet.
http://urho3d.github.io/

----------

